# looking for a colchester



## gi_984 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi,
    Anybody know where I can find a nice clausing Colchester lathe?
Looking for a square head style in the 15 to 17 inch swing.


----------



## gi_984 (Dec 26, 2012)

I should add I would rather buy from a shop or person.  Willing to drive just about anywhere for the right deal.


----------

